# Can I fill space under my shed?



## jedross86 (Apr 27, 2021)

I know the right answer is to start over, and put a slab down, but I eventually need to rip out some trees, level my yard, install drainage and irrigation, etc etc so don't want to do anything to drastic right now.

Groundhogs had been living under my shed and we got rid of them when we moved into the house last year. When inside the shed you can tell that the floor in the center is not resting on anything.

Anything I can do to fill in the space under it? I don't need it to last 20 years, but would like to see if it can make it a few more years until we get our backyard done.

Thanks!


----------



## ptf18+6 (Dec 8, 2021)

When I built my "lean to" shed next to my house I made the floor "open".... like a pallet AND placed the floor joists on concrete building blocks. Reason being, is that the junk that gets dragged into the shed would/could fall off the whatever and eventually get pushed off the floor and onto the ground below the shed. The shed is raised which makes it somewhat difficult to get the mower, etc in and out of the shed but its all doable


----------



## jimmy (Jul 25, 2017)

I'd suggest adding more supports underneath and maybe putting some hardware cloth around the area and buried down a foot (or two) to prevent animals. You may have to pull up part of the floor to gain access to add supports.


----------

